# Wer hat die Browning king feeder all seasons?



## Klabuster (16. September 2009)

Hallo,

da am Wochenende meine Shimano Feeder nach 14 Jahren in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen ist, suche ich eine neue Feederrute. Im Angelcenter Neu Wulmstorf haben sie gerade die Browning king feeder all seasons zum absoluten Top - Preis. Macht einen super Eindruck.

Wer fischt diese Rute und kann berichten ob sich die Anschaffung lohnt ( oder auch nicht lohnt )?

Gruß Klabuster


----------



## nostradamus (17. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die Browning king feeder all seasons?*

hallo,

für welche zwecke benötigst du die rute? wie liegt der preis?

gruß

nosta


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (17. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die Browning king feeder all seasons?*

Ich selbst habe die All Seasons im Einsatz.

Ich fische sie, wenns im See auf Brassen bis zu 50m geht. Sie hat eine schöne durchgehende weiche Aktion, was auch ermöglicht, das man dicke Brassen mit dünnen Vorfächern ohne Probleme auf den Pelz rücken kann.
Was mich auch immer wieder begeistert ist ihr leichtes Gewicht...


----------



## Klabuster (17. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die Browning king feeder all seasons?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> für welche zwecke benötigst du die rute? wie liegt der preis?
> 
> ...


 
Ich fische hauptsächlich im Stillwasser ( Baggerseen,Bracks ect).Meine Shimano war sehr leicht, was die Browning allerdings auch ist, und darauf kommt es mir auch an. Bei der Browning sind Einsteckspitzen und Aufsteckspitzen bei( warum auch Aufsteck ??). Ich möchte schon etwas vergleichbares zur Shimano, kenne aber die Qualität von Browning nicht pers.Es kommt nicht so sehr auf den Preis an, ich möchte eine " geile Feederrute", so wie ich sie hatte.

Sie wurde mir für 189.- Euro angeboten, ich denke das ist sehr gut, da sie in den Shops teurer ist und noch Versandkosten dazukommen.

Gruß Klabuster


----------



## Tricast (17. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die Browning king feeder all seasons?*

"Es kommt nicht so sehr auf den Preis an, ich möchte eine " geile Feederrute", "

Wenn es nicht auf den Preis ankommt dann würde ich zu einer Tricast greifen. Z.B. die Handaufgebauten von Traditionell Hengelsport oder eine Peter van Willik.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## pfefferladen (19. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die Browning king feeder all seasons?*

Wenn du eine richtig gute willst dann schau dir mal die an.

Mosella XEDION Evo Cast Feeder


----------



## bimba (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die Browning king feeder all seasons?*

Hallo Helmut,aber wieso verkaufen viele "Matthias seine Ruten",hatte mich auch sehr dafür interressiert!?

Torsten


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die Browning king feeder all seasons?*

HI Thorsten,
ganz klar....

Weil wohl mitte Dez. die neue Serie der KingFeeder lieferbar ist.

Ich hatte schon das Vergnügen, die neuen Ruten in der Testphase in den Händen zu haben und habe mich  aus diesem Grund entschieden, auf die neuen Ruten umzusteigen.


----------



## Spion (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die Browning king feeder all seasons?*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> HI Thorsten,
> ganz klar....
> 
> Weil wohl mitte Dez. die neue Serie der KingFeeder lieferbar ist.
> ...


 
Danke Helmut,
ich wollte mir auch eiine neue King Feeder kaufen,aber wenn es so ist dnn warte ich lieber bis Dez.
Gruß Spion#6


----------



## bimba (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die Browning king feeder all seasons?*

Wieder was neues erfahren,welche unterschiede haben die neuen gegenüber den alten!?

Torsten


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die Browning king feeder all seasons?*

so einige...

zum einen hat "die neue" ein etwas höheres Wurfgewicht. Es fällt auch das zweite B Teil weg, was sich positiv auf den Preis auswirkt.

Es sind 5 Spitzen serienmäßig dabei. Die Spitzen sind jetzt auch mit allen anderen Spitzen der King Serie ausstauschbar.

Zudem ist die Rute auch superleicht und perfekt fürs ermüdungsfreie Fischen auf kurze Distanz.
Außerdem gibts jetzt passende Hohlspitzen dazu. Die ganzen Spitzen können jetzt auch bequem über den Katalog als Ersatzteil bestellt werden.

Ich hoffe, das sie bald ausgeliefert wird.... #6


----------



## nostradamus (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die Browning king feeder all seasons?*

hallo,

die rute passt einfach nur! war anfangs auch etwas kritisch, aber das ergebnis spricht einfach nur für sich. gute rute zum guten preis! allerdings möchte ich meine alte nicht missen und besonders das b- teil würde mir doch fehlen! 

nosta

Hallo helmut,

was meinst du schafft die rute das fischen am Po? oder sollich eher doch auf die Black magic feeder mit 100 g wurfgewicht setzen??

danke 

nosta


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die Browning king feeder all seasons?*

Mahlzeit 

leider kenn ich die vorraussetzungen am Po nicht, und kann deshalb hier auch keine Aussage machen.

Ich habe meine All Seosons eigentlich nur immer im Stillwasser im Einsatz gehabt.

Für den Fluß hab ich dann eher die King, bzw. die CC Power Feeder im Einsatz...


----------

